
Chrome vs IE9 - niyazpk
http://blog.gadodia.net/chrome-vs-ie9/
======
robchez
I would have to agree with most of this post. I gave IE9 a full run yesterday,
using it as my primary browser and honestly there is nothing huge that I miss
from Chrome.

Although this may not get some people going back to IE, I think it will
definitely stop people from changing in the first place.

Serious props to Microsoft and the IE team for this release.

~~~
zaatar
Thanks, it's been a lot of hard work for a lot of people making all of this
happen ... I am glad to see you're happy, but am most curious what else you
think can be improved. How can I help you get to the 100% happiness point?
Please feel free to drop a comment in here or email with any feedback you
have. For technical bugs, the established process is to indeed go via Connect,
so this would NOT replace the correct/official feedback process ... But I
promise to read up every comment left as a response to this one and try to
follow up on as many of them as are actionable. I am obviously under NDA so
cannot always discuss the internals/specifics of what we are doing, nor am I
officially a spokesperson for Microsoft, so please keep those in mind when
reading my responses :-)

~~~
jlees
This is why I love Hacker News. Similarly, if anyone has any comments to pass
on to the Chrome team, I can oblige; although comment is welcome on our
mailing lists too, of course. And.. fight!

~~~
Zak
On Linux, Chrome is very memory-hungry. I'm using 1.2gb for 20 tabs on a fresh
startup/tab restore, and it sometimes leaks like crazy, using as much as 2gb
in a single process. The leaks seem slightly mitigated in the 7.x betas, but
static usage is exceptionally high.

~~~
dflock
Yeah, this. I'm a web developer and a heavy Chromium user and I caught myself
pondering a memory upgrade for my 8Gb desktop the other day, just for
Chromium.

~~~
dflock
Obviously this is just an examples of _the_ classical trade off, but still...

------
jan_g
Still restart prompts after installation ? Come on, it's just a browser.

Anyway, I think it's good that they released a modern, standards compliant
browser. However, I won't be switching anytime soon, since they don't provide
versions for other operating systems (ubuntu is my desktop os).

------
Groxx
> _I noticed that the logo in Chrome is smaller than the logo in Internet
> Explorer. I found it weird till it turned out that the HTML that was
> rendered is different in Chrome than the one in Internet Explorer, and both
> refer to different logo files with different image sizes._

Did they also notice that the size _of the entire page_ is different? The font
is heavier weighted in IE, the logo is larger, and the text box is
_significantly_ larger.

Sounds like a design choice, IMO, probably due to the different text rendering
(among other things) between WebKit and IE / Cleartype.

~~~
nreece
The large logo could well be a A/B test that Google may be running. I saw the
large logo in Chrome earlier this week.

~~~
moultano
The large logo is part of Google Instant.

------
sprout
The thing about Firefox is I can just pick up my profile and take it anywhere;
Mac, Windows, Linux, pretty soon even Android tablets (though the utility of
that has yet to be seen.)

Chrome will get there eventually.

IE? I'm not interested in being bound to Windows devices.

------
Qz
re the Minor Annoyance:

Middle clicking to close tabs works fine in Firefox and even IE8 (only
browsers I have on my system). No reason to complain about moving the mouse to
the X button when you don't actually need to.

------
MikeCapone
Different Google logos? Has this been going on for a long time?

